# Did I buy a lemon? Honda HS621



## JohnsnowVT (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi all, first time poster here. But have been using the site to do research. So I bought a used Honda HS 621 off Craigslist for $375. The unit had min signs of rust and seemed to be in good shape. It also started on the first pull. The auger paddles looked like they were in decent shape.

Fast forward a month and we finally get our first snow! So i went out, pulled the chord, unit started, and.......it did not blow any snow. We got 3 inch of not super fluffy but not super wet, kind of an between. But the unit did not blow. The augers were spinning. The unit is deff not operating at full power. So I brought the unit to a local Honda service center and they looked it over. $85 later and an hour bench fee. The spark plug was not in the unit properly. The tech thinks because of this, the unit was not getting full combustion. However, the spark plug hole needs to be coil tapped, because the old spark plug was cross threaded. So a new one wont go in properly. 

My question is:

1. Did I over pay for the this unit? Given I could buy a new one for 699.
2. What else should the tech look at? The carb?
3. Is this a good unit? 

Thanks!


----------



## JohnsnowVT (Dec 6, 2016)

Come on all...get at me!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome aboard....!
A Honda HS621 is the best single stage snowblower ever made for many people (specially Honda fans).
You did pay a bit too much (because of the issue you had to face). If the unit is clean and in top shape $350-400 is the value of them in snow season.


----------



## JohnsnowVT (Dec 6, 2016)

So at what point should I not sink money into it? I already have $85 into the unit and the spark plug has not been coil tapped. If I get the unit running at 100% will It be just as good as a newer Honda single stage? At what point should I just call it a loss, learn from my mistake and sell it for parts?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

get the thread fixed and go from there. did the tech say it needed a tune? you could do some of that yourself. change plug, new gas , check to make sure belt is not too loose.

never had a 621 but there are you-tube videos on them.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

JohnsnowVT said:


> So at what point should I not sink money into it? I already have $85 into the unit and the spark plug has not been coil tapped. If I get the unit running at 100% will It be just as good as a newer Honda single stage? At what point should I just call it a loss, learn from my mistake and sell it for parts?


The issue that you are having is NOT the machines fault but a mistake from whoever fixed it.
Once the spark plug hole threads are properly repaired (I would suggest using a thread repair insert that you can "rivet" in place, this way when you have to replace the spark plug you won't have to worry about the "helicoil" insert coming out, but to get this done the cylinder head may have to come off)
If the machine is in good and solid condition you should have several years of service out of it.
FYI, the Honda HS621 are "better" built (IMO) than the newer HS520 and HS720. The HS621 snowblowers also are fitted with a commercial GX160 engine vs the HS520 and HS720 which are fitted with a non-commercial GC OHC engine.


----------

